# Mail : accusé de réception



## macarel (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Petit problème: je veut que le récepteur de mon mail m'envoie une accusé de réception, je n'arrive plus (avant je l'avait) à activer cette fonction j(e ne me rapelle plus comment faire). Dans la rubrique aide le mot accusé n'existe pas et récéption ne donne rien.  :mouais: 
Un petit aide SVP mille grazi


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour 

Voir cette discussion  N'oublie pas d'indiquer ta configuration à ta prochaine demande  Ça peut aider


----------



## macarel (31 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Voir cette discussion  N'oublie pas d'indiquer ta configuration à ta prochaine demande  Ça peut aider



 , merci


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2006)

Forum Logiciels a dit:
			
		

> Bureautique, utilitaires, bases de données, solutions professionelles, logiciels d'éducation... Pour les logiciels Internet, rendez-vous dans le forum Internet.


On déménage...


----------

